# Planted 2.5 gallon tank?



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just bought Suki a new 2.5 gallon tank. I really really reallywant to plant it! 

The tank will only be getting sunlight. 

Substrate wise I will use either gravel or the fluval special plant substrate. 

I was thinking off adding some anubias, amazon sword, a moss ball and some duckweed. 

Is this a good plan?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

caitic10 said:


> I just bought Suki a new 2.5 gallon tank. I really really reallywant to plant it!
> 
> The tank will only be getting sunlight.
> 
> ...



The sword will need a bit more light (imo) than just sun will give you. Also, I really really do _not_ recommend just sun. Even in my tanks (which have buttloads of snails and water column feeders) still get it when theyre in the window.

If you have a 2.5g, either use a hood light or a light from a small. cheap desk lamp with a 6500k florescent bulb for about 6-8hrs a day.

The sword will need at least 2-3-4 (3-4 ideally) inches of substrate and should have root tabs.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay! I'll find a light. I wont get the sword either...What about ancharis?

The anbias, is has to be tied to something right? Can I tie it to a small rock?

Also, If the plants are all from the same tank at the store, could quarantine them together?


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, Ive decided on this:
Anubias
Anacharis
Duckweed 
Lucky Bamboo
Moss Ball

For the substrate Im going to use Fluval Stratum Shrimp or Plant Substrate. 

My plan is to place the anubias tethered to a rock in the center of the tank. The anacharis will go in a back corner. The lucky bamboo will be in the other back corner and the duckweed will cover half of the tank. Eventually, the trimming of the tank will be planted all over. 

Is this a good plan?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I dunno, that might be a lot of plants for a 2.5 gallon. I wouldn't choose lucky bamboo unless you're planning on not having a lid for the tank (which is not recommended). Since the bamboo leaves can't be in the water or they'll die. 

Other than that, you won't need special substrate for these plants they're fairly low-maintenance, just remember that anubias is not rooted it can be but don't bury the rhizome. Don't let the duckweed overun your tank.

You should be fine.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay then, scratch the bamboo. And the substrate. Ill just buy some gravel. I'll scoop out any duckweed that starts to take over. 

If the plants are from the same tank at the store, do I need to quarantine them separatly? Or can I quarantine them all together?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Quarantine them all together, I'd say 2 ~ 3 weeks the longer the better.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have a topic going that is named "2 gallon experiment" or something... I currently have anarchis, java fern, lucky bamboo, a moss ball, and duckweed. I have no additional lights (hence why it is called "experiment"), it is in a full sun window. However, it hasn't been set up long enough to determine if this will work or not. 

Personally I don't feel the need for a lid with the duckweed. It covers enough of the surface that I don't feel as if she will be likely to jump (but still has breaks for air). Choose what you want at your own risk.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive subscribed to your thread, Kytkattin. I want to see the results. 

For a lid, I just use syran wrap with a few holes. It keeps the humid air in which is good for their labyrinth organ. Im a huge safety freak, so I think I will use a lid and no bamboo.

Do you have to quarantine duckweed?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Since you use syran wrap you could technically still have bamboo if you wanted. Just have it sticking out the back. I am not sure what I think of it yet, it is okay, but I don't really notice it, even though it turns my tank into a riparium. If it doesn't make it I won't be too fused, even though the orange roots look pretty in the water. 

Uh... I didn't quarantine it. I haven't with any of my plants. They have come in with every critter under the sun. I think I even had micro shrimp in there until I got my girl. They might still be in there, but they are very good at hiding or she will eat them. I have one pond snail (I know there will be more...), some worm things, planaria, copepods. The list goes on, and I can't identify half of them. I personally love all of the little life, but I also don't know if they might be dangerous. When I first got the duckweed I let it set for a couple of days in an empty tank to look for hydra, and when I didn't see any I put it in with my boys. Then that empty tank sat with extra duckweed for about a month, growing all sorts of life until I started my experiment and added a betta and other plants. 

You might not want to take that risk. Some people do a bleach dip (emphasis on DIP) to kill off all of the little stuff. Just quarantining them won't kill all of that stuff though. OFL said she just does frequent water changes for a little while to reduce their numbers. Just just have to decide for yourself what you want to do.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I dont want any little critters in my tank. 

For a bleach dip....what do I do? lol Do I dip the plant in bleach water? XD Im clueless! 

My friend, a guppy breeder, is having a pond snail infestation in her one of her fry tanks right now. The sides of the tank are practically COVERED in snails. And it's a big tank. Im a litle paranoid right now.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Keep in mind that you probably won't be able to get rid of all of the critters. I don't even know if that is possible.

As for how to do a bleach dip, I don't actually know. I wish I knew who had originally suggested it to me. OFL would probably know. Just make sure it is a dip, don't let the plants soak or they will die too!

The snails should actually be pretty easy to control. Just pluck some/all out every time you see them and you will either control their numbers or eliminate them completely depending on how diligent you are.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Should I pm OFL?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Yes. She would know best.


----------

